# Configuration Time Capsule (pont & routeur) , Accès distants, Plex...



## Yuyaxe (25 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,



J’ai décidé de créer un post en voyant le nombre de cheveux que je me suis arraché pour trouver un tuto compréhensible à cette manip malgré mes recherches (et mes multiples appel au support apple… on en profite c’est gratuit pendant 90j x).

Je m’aperçois également que pas mal de sujets sont relancés à ce propos en raison du développement de PLEX, Infuse 4…

Je vais donc poster une liste de liens que j’ai consulté (résolu ou pas) qui parle de ce sujet. C’est un google sheets partagé de façon à ce qu’elle soit enrichi régulièrement par vous et moi-même.

C’est également un moyen pour moi d’obtenir des réponses claires sur certains points que je n’ai pas pu éclaircir !

N’hésitez surtout pas à me reprendre car je débute un peu dans le vocabulaire etc. donc j’essaierais de faire au plus simple même si je peux me tromper, et je m’en excuse par avance.. (désolé pour les fautes aussi :s )



Avant tout je propose de vous décrire le matériel utilisé :

- Freebox Revolution (serveur + player),

- MacBook Pro de 2008 (il commence à avoir de la borne je sais  mais un bon SSD ne lui a fait que du bien),

- MacMini de 2014 tout frais de l’année dernière,

- Airport Time Capsule 3To de 2013 récemment acheté (mi février 2016).



Mon installation :

- le serveur Freebox Revolution connecté à la prise téléphonique (jusque là tout vas bien  ),

- le player Freebox Revolution connecté en CPL à la TV par HDMI via un Ampli HomeCinéma,

- le MacMini familiale dans le salon en Wi-Fi et connecté à la TV par HDMI via le même Ampli HomeCinéma.

- mon MacBook en Wi-Fi dans ma chambre,

- la fameuse Time Capsule à coté du serveur Freebox Revolution connecté en Ethernet (RJ45).

- j’ai également une paire d’enceintes SONOS et le système HUE de Philips (côté domotique)



Ainsi que la ou les configuration souhaitées : (je détaillerais chacune d’entre elle plus tard)

- Configurer la Time Capsule en pont (bridge),

- Configurer la Time Capsule en routeur,

- Installer et déployer mon serveur PLEX perso pour y accéder dans la maison et à l’extérieur,



Je pense que tout y est on va pouvoir commencer la bricole (à savoir qu’il n’y a rien de bien sorcier).



On va faire chronologiquement : 



La Time Capsule :

Nota Bene : Si vous souhaitez étendre le Wi-Fi de votre box il vous faudra obligatoirement une autre borne AirPort !!! (non ce n’est pas possible juste avec une seule borne : dixit support Apple) car c’est le réseau Wi-Fi Apple que l’on étend pas celui de la box orange, Freebox… !

Cependant il est possible « d’étendre » sa couverture Wi-Fi en connectant la Time Capsule à un CPL plus loin dans la maison. Vous pourrez ainsi bénéficier de la couverture Wi-Fi de la Time Capsule à un endroit ou l’on ne capte plus celui de sa box. En revanche il faut savoir que cette méthode pourrait réduire le débit de transfert des données…

Si vous le souhaitez je peux faire des schémas ?



I- Installation de la Time Capsule en pont (bridge) :

1. Rien de bien compliqué, il suffit de connecter celle-ci au réseau 220V et à l’aide d’un câble RJ45 la connecter coté box sur un port Local Aera Network (LAN - n’importe lequel) et côté Time Capsule le seul port World Aera Network (WAN - le rond en pointillé).

2. Vous lancez l’utilitaire AirPort en effectuant une recherche sur votre Mac. Une fois que celui-ci est lancé il devrait vous proposer sur le bouton « Autres Appareils Wi-Fi (1)» de vous connecter à un réseau Wi-Fi temporaire que diffuse la Time Capsule. Vous n’aurez qu’à suivre la configuration standard qui consistera à créer un réseau Apple avec votre mot de passe etc. Si tout s’est bien déroulé, après la mise à jour de la Time Capsule vous devriez vous trouver connecter au réseau Apple que vous venez de créer. Toujours sur la fenêtre de configuration Utilitaire Airport, si un message d’erreur apparaît « double NAT » cliquer sur modifier et passez la Time Capsule dans l’onglet « Réseau » section « Mode routeur »  sélectionnez « Désactivé (mode pont) » puis mettez à jour.

3. Tout est ok ! Votre Time Capsule est configuré ! Vous devriez trouver celle-ci dans votre section « partagé(s) » à gauche dans votre Finder sur chacun des mac qui sont connectés à votre réseau local. Vous pourrez ainsi y déposer tout types de fichiers et paramétrer TimeMachine (je ne me suis pas encore penché dessus mais si mes souvenirs sont bon, il suffit d’utiliser dans les préférences systèmes la fonction TimeMachine et définir la Time Capsule comme support de sauvegarde).

4. Pour élargir votre couverture Wi-Fi vous pouvez débrancher celle-ci pour la re brancher plus loin dans la maison à l’aide d’un CPL.

5. Théoriquement l’accès à la Time Capsule est disponible depuis l’extérieur en configurant dans l’onglet « Borne d’accès » section « Accès à mon Mac » à l’aide du « + » ajouter votre identifiant et mot de passe Apple avec lequel vous avez configuré votre Mac, mettez à jour la Time Capsule.

6. Afin de bénéficier de l’accès à distance il faut que vous activiez l’option « Accès à mon Mac » dans les préférences systèmes section « iCloud ».

7. C’est ici que je bloque pour ma part… Problèmes PMP-NAT ou UPNP détecté par l’option Accès à mon Mac sur le tableau de bord iCloud, alors que la fonction UPNP est bien activé sur ma Freebox… j’ai donc décidé de passer la Time Capsule en routeur. (Si quelqu’un sait comment faire pour accéder à la Time Capsule en mode pont avec une Freebox Révolution je suis preneur !!)



II- Installation de la Time Capsule en mode routeur :

C’est à cet instant qu’il faut être attentif ! Et c’est dans ce mode que j’ai enfin pu me connecter sur la Time Capsule depuis l’extérieur.

J’ai donc fait de la sorte :

(Attention à bien effectuer les étapes 1 à 3 de la partie I)

1. Déconnecter l’ensemble des câbles RJ45 de la box excepté celui qui va vers la Time Capsule !

2. Déconnectez l’ensemble des câbles RJ45 de la Time Capsule excepté celui qui vient de la box !

3. Coupez également tous les Wi-Fi qui pourraient accéder à la Time Capsule excepté celui du Mac avec lequel vous effectuez la configuration.

4. En étant connecté à la Wi-Fi de votre Time Capsule procédé au passage en mode pont (bridge) de votre box. Pour trouver cette option il faut que vous vous connectiez sur l’espace de configuration de votre box ( chez Free : « http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/settings.php » et chez Orange : « http://livebox/ »

Votre box devrait vous prévenir qu’un ensemble de services ne seront plus disponible, acceptez si vous voulez passer à la suite  (c’est sans risque, vous pourrez toujours revenir en arrière en remplaçant votre Time Capsule connecté en RJ45 à la box par votre Mac et faire la manipulation inverse pour passer votre box en mode routeur.) Patientez un peu…

5. Si tout s’est bien passé, votre Time Capsule devrait toujours diffuser le Wi-Fi que vous aviez configuré pendant l’installation en mode pont.

6. Vous n’avez plus qu’à revenir dans l’onglet « Réseau » section « Mode routeur »  sélectionnez « DHCP et NAT », mettez à jour.

7. Vous pouvez enfin reconnecter en RJ45 tous vos accessoires sur la Time Capsule ainsi que réactiver les Wi-Fi de vos autres appareils.

8. C’est fini votre Time Capsule est enfin connecté et disponible depuis l’extérieur (attention à bien effectuer les étapes 5 et 6 de la partie I).

9. Depuis l’extérieur votre Time Capsule est accessible dans la section Partagé(s) de votre Finder. Il faut être patient si votre débit à la maison est faible.



III- Configuration de votre serveur Plex :

Votre server devra obligatoirement être actif pour y accéder !

1. Installez Plex Serveur sur le support de votre choix (Mac, PC, NAS…). 

2. Pour y accéder il faut que le support en question soit actif ! S’il est sur votre Mac cela sous-entend que celui-ci doit rester allumé et connecté à votre box ou Time Capsule si vous souhaitez y accéder sur votre AppleTv ou depuis l’extérieur.

3. Pour un accès à distance du serveur Plex il faut activer des ports sur votre routeur (box ou Time Capsule). Ils permettront de faire le lien entre votre serveur à la maison et l’extérieur.



Pour ceux à qui la box est le routeur :

4. Pour ce faire il faut rentrer dans la configuration de votre box ( chez Free : « http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/settings.php » et chez Orange : « http://livebox/ »)

5. Je ne voudrais pas dire d’erreur pour les utilisateurs de Livebox je présenterais donc de manière générale en fonction de l’interface que propose Free.

6. Aller sur le panneaux de configuration dans les « Paramètres de la Freebox » sélectionnez le mode « Avancé » ouvrez la « Gestion des ports » 

7. Ajouter une redirection

8. Renseigner les champs que vous indique le serveur Plex dans les réglages section « Remote Access »

9. En premier le support de votre serveur Plex à savoir l’adresse IP Privé que montre Plex.

10. Sélectionnez le mode « TCP »

11. Laissez dans les adresses IP sources « Toutes »

12. Dans les deux premiers champs de ports entrez celui que vous avez défini manuellement sur Plex

13. Le dernier devrait être 32400, port défini par Plex et associé à l’IP du support de votre serveur Plex

14. Validez

15. Effectuez un test pour voir si la redirection de port fonctionne bien.



Pour ceux à qui la Time Capsule est le serveur :

16. Utilisez l’Utilitaire AirPort

17. Dans l’onglet « Réseau » section « Réglage du port » grâce au « + » ajoutez une redirection de port.

18. Type d’entrée de coupe feu : Mappage de port IPV4 (je laisse l’IPV6 pour les pros je ne suis pas encore à l’aide avec ce protocole, déjà que je ne le suis pas avec le 4 x)

19. Rentrez une description de votre choix (« Plex Server » pour ma part)

20. Ports UDP Publics : laissez ce champs vide

21. Ports TCP Publics : entrez celui que vous avez défini manuellement sur Plex

22. Adresse IP privées : L’IP de votre support que montre Plex

23. Ports UDP Privés : laissez ce champs vide

24. Ports TCP Privés : entrez celui que Plex vous donne 32400 normalement

25. Enregistrez puis mettez à jour votre Time Capsule

26. Faites un test sur le server Plex

27. Tout devrait fonctionner



J’espère voir pu vous aider, et surtout n’hésitez pas à poser des questions !

J’essaierais de vous répondre dès que possible, c’est gratuit promis, et mieux que le support Apple  du moins j’essaierais.

La fameuse liste est disponible sur ce lien : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1adJrHWADoDQoWkGMdsd1fI4VFFC6JCIsqT_HOT1uAn8/edit?usp=sharing



Bonne relecture à tous et merci d’avoir pris le temps de me lire


----------



## Yuyaxe (29 Février 2016)

Je me répond à moi-même pour m'excuser des fautes d'orthographes que j'ai pu faire sur le "Area" et bien d'autre choses 

Et pour faire un "up" pour une nouvelle étape 10 de la partie II :

Il s'agit de la connexion du player Freebox
Allumer votre TV puis votre player Freebox, vous devriez voir apparaître un message vous indiquant que le player est en train de tenter d'effectuer la liaison avec le serveur.
Il suffit de reconnecter le port RJ45 du CPL derrière le serveur Freebox et non derrière la Time Capsule.
A ce moment le player devrait retrouver ses petits ! A savoir qu'il n'est plus disponible de naviguer sur internet depuis le player Freebox mais sincèrement, qui fait ça ? 
Pour les amateurs de replay, pas de souci à se faire c'est toujours disponible !!!

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## yannpsq (11 Mars 2016)

Excellent post qui est aussi valable pour la partie configuration avec une borne airport express,
effectivement on dit que le branchement est simple mais selon l'opérateur ce n'est pas toujours aussi facile qu'on l'imagine 

Je dois avouer que moi aussi je me suis pas mal tiré les cheveux avant de comprendre qu'il fallait mettre l'airport en mode pont

Merci de ta participation qui résume bien les difficultés et facilitera l'installation de plusieurs personnes.


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,
Excellent post, mais je tiens à préciser que la livebox ne permet pas le mode bridge.
Donc on ne peut, sauf à jouer avec du vnc, du Nat sur nat et de la dmz...bref compliqué et pas terrible, profiter du mode routeur d'une borne airport ou timecapsule.
Du coup, en ce qui me concerne, impossibilité de bénéficier du réseau invite ....

Sauf si quelqu'un m'indique le contraire et les modalités pour y parvenir...


----------



## Yuyaxe (11 Mars 2016)

Bonjour et merci pour vos retours !

En effet Yann ceci est également valable pour une borne airport express !
Mais n'ayant pas encore cet appareil j'ai préféré décrire avec ce que j'avais et ainsi ne pas dire de bêtises en m'avançant un peu trop sur le fonctionnement fortement similaire entre la time capsule et la express (point de vue réseau  )

Je n'ai pas tester la time capsule sur une live box mais cela devrait être possible. Si je trouve le moyen d'y parvenir je ne manquerais pas de te le faire savoir Daffy !

Bonne journée à tous !


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Daffy44 (12 Mars 2016)

J'attend tes retours avec impatience !
Merci par avance


----------



## franckyb34 (19 Juin 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ce super tuto qui vient de me sauver la mise


----------



## olivverte (28 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour et merci pour ce tuto... sauf que je suis encore bloqué dans un level inférieur! Je me permet de vous poser mon problème, en sachant que bien évidement, si ce n'est pas le bon endroit, je comprendrai que vous déplaciez ma requête.

Pour ce qui est de la configuration des réseaux... comment dire... j'ai beau essayer de comprendre, je ne pige pas... je n'arrive absolument pas à chopper la logique... du coup, soyez cool et essayez d'être indulgent... par avant un grand merci.

Ma config est donc la suivante:
- Freebox révolution V6 en mode routeur dans mon salon qui nous permet de connecter plusieurs machines et de bosser le soir quand il nous reste du job avec ma moitié ... bref... ça, ça fonctionne.

- Dans le bureau de mon appartement, j'ai installé mon véritable espace de travail pour la journée, avec une Time capsule, une imprimante en RJ45 (qui représente un problème) ainsi que mon macbook pro (fin 2013) que je souhaite recorder en RJ45 (mais qui me pose aussi un problème dans cette configuration).

Ce que je souhaiterais pouvoir faire - dans l'absolue :
- pour le salon, c'est ok
- pour le bureau, avoir ma Time Capsule reliée au réseau de l'appartement via freeplug, sur laquelle je raccorderais mon Macbook Pro en RJ45 (donc pas de wifi) ainsi que mon imprimante en RJ45 (Epson Stylus PRO 3800 - pour que les machines qui se connectent depuis le salon puissent imprimer)

La configuration que j'ai mis en place :
- pour le salon, freebox en mode routeur
- pour le bureau Time capsule en mode pont sans wifi, avec sous l'onglet "Internet" le mode connexion via DHCP choisi.

Les problèmes et questions :
- pour le bureau, la Time Capsule m'indique que je n'ai pas d'adresse IP valide, du coup, je bosse avec le wifi depuis le salon... autant dire que c'est lent... très lent... ça énerve...
- comme l'imprimante est très mal reconnue (des choses s'impriment... mais la gestion de l'imprimante est très mauvaise et les impressions sont de très mauvaise qualité) je l'ai connectée au macbook en USB (l'USB sur la Time Capsule me pose les même problèmes de qualité d'impression)

Donc, comme je ne pige pas les histoire d'IP, IP fixes, adresse IP, adresse IP du réseau LAN, masque de sous réseau, ouvertures de ports... je n'ai que renseigné les DNS de free... le DHCP convient-il? Faut-il passer sous un autre mode de connexion? Si oui, comment et quoi indiquer comme adresse IP? Faut-il indiquer des choses pour l'IPv6?
Pour ce qui concerne l'imprimante, le mode pont, rend t'il impossible le branchement de ce matériel sur la Time Capsule en plus de mon macbook? Si non, comment trouver l'adresse IP  de l'imprimante pour tenter une bonne configuration du matériel en lieu et place d'une simple recherche "Par défaut" ne permettant que d'imprimer une imprimante "bonjour"... en sachant qu'aujourd'hui, cela fonctionne très bien en terme de qualité d'impression, mais cela limite les possibilités d'utilisation, comme indiqué plus haut...

Par avance, un grand merci pour celles et ceux qui accepteront de me filer un coup de pouce...


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

 si j'ai bien compris (...) la TC est reliée à la box via des boitiers CPL (Freeplug).

Dans cette configuration, ni la TC ni le Mac n'obtiennent d'adresse IP ?
Ca veut dire que la liaison CPL ne fonctionne pas.

Pour le vérifier : connecter le Mac directement au boitier CPL du bureau, par Ethernet.
Le Mac a-t-il accès à Internet ?


----------



## olivverte (31 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour!

Alors déjà, il y a un truc que je ne pige absolument pas et pour lequel je suis bien désolé, c'est que je n'ai pas été informé par mail pour cette réponse... alors qu'il me semble bien avoir tout renseigné comme il faut... Tout... sauf une chose certainement, mais quoi...

Du coup, excuse moi de ne pas avoir donné suite... et merci pour la réponse!

Tu as bien compris pour ce qui concerne les branchements.
J'ai réinitialisé la TC, puis en continuant les recherches sur le web, j'ai lu qu'il fallait peut être essayer de réinitialiser la box... ce que j'ai fait... et pour le moment ça fonctionne parfaitement... donc, depuis dimanche après midi. Avant de réinitialiser la box, j'ai aussi ré-apéré les freeplugs... c'est pas le genre de chose qui fait du mal...

Si j'ai un plantage, je vous dirai.

Reste mes questions quand au raccordement de mon imprimante en RJ45... mais peut être vaut-il mieux créer un post à ce sujet, histoire de ne pas être hors sujet?

Merci beaucoup...


----------



## Yuyaxe (4 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,


Voilà un bon moment que je ne suis pas venu par ici, cependant je reçois régulièrement des demandes d'accès à ce fichier :https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1adJrHWADoDQoWkGMdsd1fI4VFFC6JCIsqT_HOT1uAn8/edit?usp=sharing
C'est qu'il doit probablement servir à certains.

La raison de ma venue est que suite à mon changement de logement j'ai dû changer de box, j'ai donc dû me taper la reconfiguration de ma TC. Là n'est pas le problème.
Le problème étant que j'ai dû changer de FAI car SFR proposant un excellent rapport qualité prix (une vingtaine d'euros pour la fibre et la VOD illimité ainsi que d'autres services) m'ont convaincu.
Sauf que ! C'est beau sur le papier, mais on ne cite pas que la "fibre" est en fait du coaxiale (le câble de la tv) la VOD marche 1 fois par mois et leur box TV SFR de mes deux est une vrai bouse intersidérale, et je ne parle pas du SAV !!!!!
BREF comme vous avez pu le voir dans TOUS les forums (oui j'insiste) FUYEZ SFR !!!!!!!!

Toujours est-il qu'après avoir fait changer chacun des matériels par le SAV (box TV non fonctionnel à l'ouverture & modem cramé après un passage bridge) je me suis dit qu'un petit UP sur le sujet pourrait servir à certains dans mon cas.


Voilà le process :

0- Rester en mode DHCP
1- Connectez votre modem via un câble depuis le port 1 sur le port WAN de la TC.
2- Sur la TC, pensez à modifier le réseau LAN (ne pas mettre la plage 192.168.100.0/24 ou 192.168.0.1/24) par exemple 192.168.3.x/24 (ce sera votre nouveau réseau local pour les appareils)
3- Connectez-vous sur l'interface de votre modem SFR (par défaut 192.168.0.1) via votre PC connecté sur les ports 2 ou 3 ou 4 du modem.
4- Basculez votre modem SFR en mode bridge en vous assurant que votre routeur est allumé et bien branché
5- Votre modem redémarre automatiquement. (soyez patient, ce n’est pas la Freebox revo 
6- Après le redémarrage, connectez-vous sur le modem à l'adresse 192.168.100.1 et vérifiez qu'il est bien en mode bridge
7- Débranchez le câble de votre PC connecté au modem SFR et branchez le sur un des ports de la TC.

Cela devrait être bon !


Désolé de ne pas être très objectif sur ce dernier message, mais sincèrement, je pense qu'SFR a réduit mon espérance de vie par toute cette perte de temps et énervement due au très mauvais matériel mis à disposition de ses clients...

Bonne journée à tous !
Enjoy your life.


----------



## ronparchita (11 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
C'est à cause du changement de ma box, passage à la fibre que j'ai dû me replonger dans le réseau interne, la Box n'a pas la même adresse et ma TC était (avant) connectée en Ethernet et plus maintenant. Ca a fichu le bazard, les sauvegardes de TC se sont soudain arrêtée, la TC s'est mise à clignoter orange, je ne savais plus quoi faire. J'ai trouvé ton guide et j'avais une note avec tous les details des appareils en réseau, ID MAC, Adresse IP du réseau interne, mode pont de la TC.
Apres avoir relu ton guide, 1000 mercis, ça a réveillé ma mémoire, ça m'a vraiment beaucoup aidé. L'adresse IP de la box a changé, mais comme c'est récent, sur la page de FREE, les infos n'ont pas encore été rentrées, je ne peux donc pas revenir à l'ancienne distribution puisqu'elle apparait toujours.
Encore merci !


----------



## ronparchita (15 Novembre 2018)

"L'adresse IP de la box a changé, mais comme c'est récent, sur la page de FREE, les infos de configuration n'ont pas encore été changées, je ne peux donc pas revenir à l'ancienne distribution puisqu'elle apparait toujours."

Bonjour,
Free a reconfiguré la nouvelle box comme l'était l'ancienne et depuis ça marche si mal que j'ai été obligé de mettre en place un câble Ethernet volant de 10 m. J'ai pu tout remettre en route y compris les sauvegardes sur la TC mais c'est dangereux, ça ne peut pas rester comme ça.
La TC était en mode pont et connectée à la box en Ethernet. De même qu'elle était connectée à l'ordi en Ethernet, lui transmettait la connexion à Internet et transportait de l'ordi au disque de la TC les sauvegardes quotidiennes
Le changement à faire, il me semble, c'est modifier la config de la TC pour qu'elle reçoive l’accès à Internet en WiFi de la Box routeur.
Comment est-ce qu'on peut faire ça dans ce cadre un peu particulier que voilà :
J'ai beaucoup de choses autres connectées à la box routeur et à la TC et pour que ça marche, j'ai des IP fixes avec les numéros MAC configurées dans le routeur.
La TC me pose un problème, elle a 3 ID : Ethernet ; 2,4GHz et 5 GHz
Je peux lui conserver la même adresse IP dans la config du serveur, mais pour l'adresse MAC deux questions, est-ce la même chose que les ID ci-dessus ?
Si c'est non, ou est-ce que je peux trouver les adresses MAC de la TC s'il vous plait ?
Et si c'est oui, la TC est configurée pour se caler elle même au mieux du 2,4 GHz ou du 5 GHz, qu'est-ce qu'on met comme adresse MAC ?
Des idées ?
D'avance merci


----------



## thender (20 Avril 2020)

Merci pour ce poste !

Juste pour signaler que moi j'utilise la Time Capsule en mode bridge et je peux acceder au mac depuis l'exterieur avec le routeur de la freebox. Il suffit juste de paramètrer le VPN (OpenVPN bridge + tunnelblick sur le macbook pro). Une fois le tunel VPN connecté les périphériques réseau apparaissent dans le Finder comme dans le réseau local.

A+


----------

